# Probleme mit emerge dev-tcltk/expect

## walter_weber

Hallo,

ich habe in letzter Zeit immer wieder Problem mit "emerge -u world", weil bestimmte Pakete nicht korrekt compilieren.

Ich habe coreutils-7.5-r1 schon maskiert und nun geht dev-tcltk/expect nicht.

Expect sagt:

"install aborted due to poor programming practices"

Was ist denn das für eine Meldung? Das weiß man doch bevor man den ebuild freigibt oder gibt es einen Grund warum das nur bei mir so ist?

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der Stabilität von emerge  in letzter Zeit?

Viele Grüße

Walter

----------

## Necoro

Komplette Fehlermeldungen helfen um ein Problem zu lokalisieren.

Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass du selber der Verursacher bist und an deinen FEATURES rumgespielt hast. Denn normalerweise sind solche QA-Meldungen nur warnings und nicht critical.

----------

